

Why Macros Impair Readability - plinkplonk
http://www.cmp5sch.tk/why-macros-impair-readability-long

======
plinkplonk
Dr Turbak (the author of the article) is co-author of "Design Concepts In
programming Languages" (along with David Gifford of MIT and he makes a
_thoughtful_ (but debatable) case for macros hinder readability.

